# Graco 395 Pro Leaking at Filter?



## spencer (Oct 3, 2011)

I've got a Graco 395 ST Pro leaking where the filter screws in.

It leaks really bad when running water or thinner and gets a better once the paint is through. Any idea on a fix for this? Doesn't matter how I screw it in, tight or loose, it still leaks but once in a while it isn't bad at all???


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

teflon tape


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

I have the same sprayer with the same problem. I replaced the teflon o-ring on the female side. However, I still have to tighten it with pliers to stop the leak. I think what's going on is that the nylon post that supports the filter is now too long for some reason. That prevents the cap from seating against the o-ring. The next thing I'm going to try is sanding 1/16" or so off the end of the nylon post (which you can pull out). You can buy a new cap, the part that screws in, but I doubt that will fix it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I believe there's an o ring on the male piece also you should double check. More than likely the issue is some sort of gasket.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the oring is on the female side of the filter housing and it is Teflon. a rubber o-ring wont do it. the part number should be 104-361 and they are about 10 dollars


----------



## spencer (Oct 3, 2011)

mr.fixit said:


> the oring is on the female side of the filter housing and it is Teflon. a rubber o-ring wont do it. the part number should be 104-361 and they are about 10 dollars


Huge thanks fixit. I had no idea that thing was even in there. It actually took me about 5 min to figure out how to get the thing out. Should be good to go. I could tell it was worn from being over tightened.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

That ring should be replaced every time the pump is packed if it's wearing out before the rest of your packings you're definitely over tightening


----------



## spencer (Oct 3, 2011)

Gibberish45 said:


> That ring should be replaced every time the pump is packed if it's wearing out before the rest of your packings you're definitely over tightening


How often would you recommend replacing the packings.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I replace mine when the piston packings wear out and my rig stops building pressure. When that happens depends on how much paint I put through it. Maybe some of the better business owners here have a schedule for repacking rigs but I think most just replace when it's worn. You just have to make sure you replace everything and use the whole kit. That plastic o ring definitely shouldn't wear faster than the leather piston packing. If it is then you're probably over tightening as stated earlier.


----------



## spencer (Oct 3, 2011)

It has been lent out more than a few times. You know how it is. There is a little tiny leak so jack goes and gets the channel lock and wrenches on it like there's no tomorrow. It was heavily compacted. I know because I have had to go get the channel lock to get the thing off.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

spencer said:


> It has been lent out more than a few times. You know how it is. There is a little tiny leak so jack goes and gets the channel lock and wrenches on it like there's no tomorrow. It was heavily compacted. I know because I have had to go get the channel lock to get the thing off.



There's your problem. The graco certified tech at Glidden who packs my pump hand tightens. Too much pressure wears the gaskets faster.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

for sure that filter cap should be hand tight only. the same with the barrel on your spray guns, hand tight only. as far as packings go it depends on the material you are spraying and how much of it you spray. use your piston lube and do not leave your machine pressurized overnight or for hours when not spraying, this will help the lifespan of your packings as well


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

I had replaced my teflon gasket on the female side of my ST Pro, as I said earlier, but it still leaked. The gasket I received was much thinner than your picture and has a triangular cross-section...I think I recall...

Anyway got it fixed today. Had to pull out the nylon filter post, clean it, and tap it back in all the way using a block of wood and a hammer. Once it was in all the way, I could fully hand-tighten the filter cap and it doesn't leak anymore. I guess the force of tightening the filter cap does not fully seat that nylon post that it pushes against in the center.


----------

